# Marine Epoxy For Delam Repair?



## MattFromPA (Aug 31, 2011)

My 2005 21RS has delamination that has caused the skin on the front passenger side to become unglued from the corner molding, where it meets the front cap. I'm fairly confident that I've corrected the root problem, namely water infiltration from where the awning bracket was screwed into the frame. I'm dealing with the damage already done, unfortunately.

The skin popped out last fall, maybe 10 inches of it or so. I popped it back in and applied Eterna-bond tape. I thought I was OK until this weekend, when I saw the skin billowing out on the highway, enroute to our weekend destination. Now maybe three feet of it is unattached from the corner molding. Popped back in and applied Hurricane Tape as a temp fix.

Anyone have experience with West System epoxy? https://www.westmarine.com/buy/west-system--g-flex-650-8-liquid-epoxy-resin-and-hardener--9223132

I'm thinking I can use this to fasten the loose section of skin to the underlying luan. Seems like a good product for attaching dissimilar materials.


----------



## windwill (Sep 10, 2015)

I can't comment on the West System, but if you were going to fix delamination yourself, the kit from this site seems like a good way to go. It's definitely more expensive, but the tutorial videos and included directions seem like they will help get the job done right.

http://www.delamrepair.com/12kit.htm


----------



## MattFromPA (Aug 31, 2011)

windwill said:


> I can't comment on the West System, but if you were going to fix delamination yourself, the kit from this site seems like a good way to go. It's definitely more expensive, but the tutorial videos and included directions seem like they will help get the job done right.
> 
> http://www.delamrepair.com/12kit.htm


Thanks for the link. Nice rig, I also tow with an Armada.

I went ahead and ordered two different epoxy formulas from West System. Rather than attempting to re-laminate the thing, my concern is securing the filon material on the side where it became unglued from the front corner molding. One of the epoxy formulas is thicker and I intent to apply that under the skin, as far in as I can get it. The other one is thinner and I will squirt it right down the molding interior edge, and then immediately pop the panel back in place. If the reviews are accurate, this stuff is very strong and will hold up to the vibration and abuse from the road. Assuming I have corrected the root water infiltration problem (all evidence points to 'yes') then I should be OK.


----------



## windwill (Sep 10, 2015)

How do you plan on getting the epoxy in behind the molding? I'm also having a delamination issue on the front of my Outback. That's why I was looking at that delamination kit in the link I posted. Also once you get the epoxy in place, how are you planning on pushing and holding the molding in place until if fully cures? I saw some videos where they used 2x4s connected to plywood propped up against the walls of the trailer.


----------



## MattFromPA (Aug 31, 2011)

Good question. I'll see what the instructions say as far as contact time required for this epoxy. My main concern is the edge of the filon popping out of the front corner molding. At highway speeds it came loose and started to billow out. I can easily pop it back into place, and I feel that it will stay put with enough force to allow the epoxy to form a tight bond in the molding. The kit I ordered has applicators, and I plan to 'smear' the thicker epoxy as deep as I can under the loose filon, against the cheap luan paneling under the outer skin. We'll see if I need to rig up something like you mentioned against the side of the trailer.


----------



## windwill (Sep 10, 2015)

I see. You already have an opening where the filon cam loose to get the epoxy in. I have no opening so I would have to make an opening, which scares me, so I'm avoiding fixing it for now. Hopefully your method works out. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I could see where having your trailer near enough to a solid surface would allow you to lever some lumber between it and the surface being "glued". i.e. the wall of the house against the trailer. It wouldn't be impossible and would allow for pressure to be applied to the bonding surface.


----------



## MattFromPA (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't have a handy solid surface to prop a support against unfortunately. I went to the storage lot last night and did what I could. I bought two types of West System epoxy: a thicker viscosity to help adhere the filon to the luan and a thinner type for injecting into the corner molding where the filon had become unglued. For reference I'm talking about the side panel on the passenger side. It 'popped' out on the highway, several feet of it, and was visibly billowing out.

The epoxy I injected into the corner molding should adhere very well. According to the manufacturer this stuff holds up to structural loads and should survive road travel abuse. After applying the epoxy and popping the filon back into the molding, it went back into place with force, which is required for the stuff to set up properly. The thicker epoxy that I applied to the interior surface of the filon will hopefully adhere to some extent - the force of the filon popping back into place did supply some amount of "clamping" force.

I'll return to the camper in the next few days to have a look, and apply Eternabond tape down the length of the corner molding.


----------



## MattFromPA (Aug 31, 2011)

The West System epoxy seemed to work as advertised, at least while the trailer is standing still. The stuff flowed nicely in the molding seam and is hard as a rock. It appears to have bonded the filon to the molding effectively. In addition there didn't appear to be any moisture intrusion inside the camper. The real test is whether it holds up under the stress of travel. Hoping to get out soon if its not too hot, otherwise it may need to wait until the fall.


----------

